# ***WARNING: KILLER BEE!***



## AnthonyC (Oct 28, 2011)

Just kidding... This is Jeter's Halloween costume. I'm trying to take some pics of Autumn & Bella, but they aren't cooperating!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 28, 2011)

hahahahaha. that's SO CUTE


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 28, 2011)

Awwwwwwww, I will have some spiders later for you and Steph!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 28, 2011)

I was thinking about putting Autumn in a diaper and then giving her a name tag that said Mary Anne, but I wasn't sure who would get it (peeing in pants thing). Plus she wouldn't sit still for a single second! 



Torty Mom said:


> Awwwwwwww, I will have some spiders later for you and Steph!


----------



## Isa (Oct 28, 2011)

LOL adorable


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 28, 2011)

buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Jeter is a winner! very cute.;lol;


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 28, 2011)

lol, cute....


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 28, 2011)

ROFL..


----------



## jackrat (Oct 28, 2011)

Good One!


----------



## Skyler Nell (Oct 28, 2011)

AHH thats adorable  so cute!
Happy Halloween!


----------



## DixieParadise (Oct 28, 2011)

Let's hope his bark is worse than his bite, I mean "STING" Cute picture.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 28, 2011)

Anthony you do not dress your dogs up for halloween!!
Get out now *points to the door* You should be ashamed of yourself ! 

it is v.v.v.cute though


----------



## Toristurtles (Oct 29, 2011)

Hahah soon cute


----------



## laramie (Oct 29, 2011)

It's a good thing I am not allergic to Bees! Jester is so so so so cute!!!


----------

